# Futureshop MacBook sale ... odd



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

I just noticed this for sale in Futureshop's new ad, effective June 9th.

For $1249.99 ($1479.96 - $135 mail in rebate - $94.97 instant rebate)

"Intel Core Duo T2400 • 512MB DDR Memory
60GB SATA (5400RPM) Hard Drive
Dual Layer Superdrive Burner ..."

Dual Layer Superdrive!?!? Do you think this a non-Apple burner bundled into the MacBook? Because, MacBooks do not have DL write support.

And, this is the 1.83GHz model.

Strange ...


----------



## hogie (Feb 4, 2006)

yeah that makes no sense to me. maybe they're trying to trick people into thinking they're getting a rebate when really they're paying regular price?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Brilliant way to sell something at list.
Maybe somebody nail them for it.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

was in Future shop Waterloo last week and i saw ZERO mac anythings there!!!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

The paper ad is just screwed up.
Comes up fine with the web ID
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10075434&catid=23016


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

My question is: What are Mac users supposed to do with that "Bonus Bundle?"


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Vexel said:


> My question is: What are Mac users supposed to do with that "Bonus Bundle?"


FS Bonus Bundle


> *Trendnet 54Mbps Wireless-G Router (TEW-432BRP) *
> The Trendnet 54Mbps Wireless-G Router allows you to work where you want to by delivering high-performance wireless networking. The TEW-432BRP includes a 4 x 10/100Mbps switch and an Internet router all in one. The router complies with the IEEE 802.11g standard for assured compatibility with both 802.11g and 802.11b devices.
> 
> * Spy Sweeper 4.5 Tech Bench (PC) *
> ...


such morons...


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

lol!

what a bunch of Bozo's!!!


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

yes, the printer/marketer just messed up the ad. happens all the time. 

but to bundle a crapy basicly no name wifi router, and a couple of PC based software witha mac, and then make you do the mail in rebate thing for it... *sigh*.
Welcome to retail


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Getting back to the first post - does anyone think you really get a DL burner with this Mac?
The one on the web comes with a combo drive and the poduct codes and web ID match.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

No, they just screwed up. They do it all the time. I had a customer order a G5 2.0 Dual Core from them once because the add said it had the NVidia 7800GT video card in it for the same price as the stock 128MB card. It showed up with the 128MB card so they called FS to complain. They were told that it was a mistake and they could keep it as is or return it.


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

Did anyone read the ridiculous "review?"

I guarantee you the typo-ridden mess was written by a pimply-faced Future Shop employee. Mercury Messenger? Who the hell uses that? I thought everyone uses AdiumX.


----------

